# Dual Danish-American citizen with American wife



## Printz (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi folks,
Considering to retire in Portugal, from New York, with my American wife. I know I can travel and live freely in Schengen countries - but is there any advantages of me being a EU citizen for my wife, when it comes to either temp or ultimately permanent residency in Portugal?
Thank you for your patience if this has been asked before, couldn't quite find any info that matched my situation.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Yes indeed. If you exercise EU mobility rights, your spouse is entitled to the same privileges you are - they can live and work and avail themselves of the public health system.

There is a process to register and obtain residency, you may need to prove passive income and all that. You definitely want to consider any potential tax implications as well.


----------



## Printz (Jun 6, 2020)

Harry Moles said:


> Yes indeed. If you exercise EU mobility rights, your spouse is entitled to the same privileges you are - they can live and work and avail themselves of the public health system.
> 
> There is a process to register and obtain residency, you may need to prove passive income and all that. You definitely want to consider any potential tax implications as well.


Oh thank you so much Harry! That helps a lot. I knew that Danish citizenship would help me some day ..😊


----------

